# My first home setup



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

ECM Synchronika with Sage smart grinder just set up


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Ecm make some amazing looking machines I love most of them if not all, congratulations I'm sure you get plenty of amazing coffee now.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Congrats! It looks great


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks just need to get the grind and steaming sorted now


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Beautiful. How are you getting on with both?


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

so far ok i need master the grind as the shot is bit fast and coffee coming from the grinder clumpy but i will get there


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Lovely set up, the Synchronica looks amazing, really like the slim drip tray as well.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Waiting on a Ceado E6 timer grinder hopefully it will give a better grind


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Great looking machine! Those ECM machines do look the business. Good idea to upgrade the grinder too.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

We'll done icom102, great setup .


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks guys will the Ceado E6 timer grinder be good enough ?


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Would it be hard to attach it to the mains water?


----------



## Chapter Coffee (Aug 29, 2017)

Great set up. looks the part.

Well done!


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Ok i need a proper grinder to go with it i am looking at two The Mazzer mini type A the Ceado E57s and the Rocket Fausto what one would you guys say or is there a different one i aint though off?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

New or used? Budget? Any particular requirement?


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice setup mate


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

New or used £1200 max


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Cheers


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

icom102 said:


> New or used £1200 max


That really does open a lot of doors for you both new and used. I would do some research, reviews, Youtube, this forum, other forums, and narrow your choice to two or three - you may prefer the taste of conical to flat burrs e.g. If you get a chance to go and play with some that's even better.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Ok i have narrowed it down to the

Ceado E57s the Rocket Fausto or this one i have never herd off but according to the online videos and tests is a professional grinder the Mahlkonig K30 the Fausto is the cheapest Ceado next and the Mahlkonig most expensive in face the K30 has two more versions the Air and Peak which is near £3000


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

icom102 said:


> Ok i have narrowed it down to the
> 
> Ceado E57s the Rocket Fausto or this one i have never herd off but according to the online videos and tests is a professional grinder the Mahlkonig K30 the Fausto is the cheapest Ceado next and the Mahlkonig most expensive in face the K30 has two more versions the Air and Peak which is near £3000


Your paying some of that money on the fausto simply to have the rocket branding...


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

why does someone else do the Fausto?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

icom102 said:


> why does someone else do the Fausto?


Marketing ploy, I guess.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

icom102 said:


> why does someone else do the Fausto?


Coz it easier to get Eureka to make it from existing tech , stick Rocket on it and charge accordingly.

Internally it's the 65e i think but with some adjustments etc to chute and Rocket may have some input into it.

Essentially its a 65mm? on demand grinder ...


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Updated setup with a Mazzer Super Jolly


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

is that a new one ?


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

very nice, nice cups


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice set up. You don't see many new OD Super Jollys around.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks guys just need to get it fine tuned now


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

got the coffee taisting good but it seems to be running a bit quick ah well another we adjustment


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Moved to its final location in the kitchen and plumed into mains water via a Reverse osmosis water filtration system


----------

